# Looking for a ghostly/haunted place to go tomorrow



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Any idea's anyone?

We are in Manchester but will travel between 1 and 2 hours.

Michelle x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm all the way down in Cornwall so the place near me is too far for you but it is very very spooky. It was on Most Haunted and after watching that i will never visit Pengersick Castle........ever, it only opens a couple of times a year but i still ain't going. Hope you find somewhere to go


----------

